# Gestone side effects



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello Mazv

Hope you are well!

I stopped taking Gestone 2 months ago after my last BFN, but when I run I still get really bad pains in my bum cheeks!  It doesn't feel like muscular pain, and doesn't hurt at any other time. I've just commenced a new IVF cycle and just wondered if I should be worried about this as I will hopefully need to start taking gestone again in a couple of weeks.

Thanks so much for your help

clucky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Clucky,

Hmmm can't see that this would be any remaining side effects from the Gestone   It isn't a long acting depot so you wouldn't have residual liquid left in the muscle to still potentially cause problems. You'd have expected any musclar brusing from the injections to have healed by now too. Ever had this when running before? Can't imagine it would cause any problems later on in the cycle but I'd let your clinic know about it. Worth seeing GP if it continues longer term as might be some sort of nerve aggrivation (not sure if some sort of physio would be indicated for this or not)

Sorry can't help. All the best for this cycle  
Maz x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Mazv


----------

